# What are the best goose decoys?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes Christmas time is here. This means i will get money for christmas and i just sold my other decoys. Therefore i am looking to buy some more, and i was just wondering what u guys thought were the best decoys that are farely reasonable. I was thinking maybe some final approach decoys?!?! :beer:


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

ive heard big foot decoys are best


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

They'll all work. Buy what ever ones make you warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

yes i have heard that bigfoots are also some of the best. If i am going to do my hunting around small water should i get floaters or just tanders and feeders to put around the water


----------



## deadduck6 (Oct 3, 2006)

BIG FOOTS......


----------



## duckchaser (Jul 23, 2003)

drop zone elites by aero outdoors 
made in pasco washington
by paul sullivan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The best are of course Dave Smiths. Durable, realistic, and superb customer service! However they are not cheap.

However give us more info:

Where you hunting?

Can you drive right to where your going to set up?

Do you have a truck and trailer or just a little car?

Do you have a lot of access to Xs or are you going to be stuck in one place where you may have to run traffic after the birds get shot up there a few times?

What kind of budget are you on?

You hunting big places or little?

Do you have thousands of birds in your area or just a few hundred?

Once you answer these questions maybe we can help you a little better.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Well i will indeed answer a few of those questions. I am not on a very big budget and i am only planning on getting a dozen decoys for this year. I will be hunting mainly little ponds and maybe a little lake thats quite large also. I have a trcuk but no trailer.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

come on, you guys must be high if you think bigfoots are the best decoys. Maybe durability wise, but defenitly not when it comes to looks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well me personnally I would get some Big Foot Floaters (that is what I use now). If the shorline permits I would recommend getting either some full bodies you can put in the shallow water and on the shore. Or a cheaper option would be to use shells on the shore and in the shallows put some shells on stakes. If you don't have a good shorline then just get some floaters. Like I said before I use Big Foot floaters. They sell for about 79.99 per 4 pack. GHG look nice as well and I am not sure of the price and how they hold up. I know the BFs will take a butt whooping. I have had mine for 5 or 6 years and besides some mud stains they look great. I have kicked them, thrown them, my dog had climbed all over them, etc etc they are just plain tuff.

So if possible IMHO your best option is to get some floaters and some land decoys and mix it up. If not then I would get at least a doz or more floaters.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

"maybe a little lake that's quite large also." :idiot: Doesn't that kind of contradict itself?? :lol: :lol: If your'e only buying a dozen,I'd get GHG with the slotted bags.You have a truck and with that few of decoys you won't have to pile them in and can "baby" them easily.

Alex


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

wait till sometime in early 2007 when big foot comes out w/ there new decoys. make sure to check out all the brands wheather it be avery full bodies w/ motion, big foots originals or the new ones w/ motion, final approach is another choice. just make sure you look at them all and then compare prices and quality. personally i feel big foot orginals will last the longest.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

If you are going to get floaters i would buy bigfoots. i think that the bigfoot floaters look better than any other floater on the market and they can take a beating. I you are looking into fullbodies i would get GHG just because they are fairly inexpensive (for full bodies) and look great. i agree with grinder about getting the 6 slot bags to protect your investment.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

greenhead gear ALL THE WAY


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

froget everything said here and check out PorkChop's post "Sometimes you have to use what you have to use". i promise limits every day you go out.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Take all opinions with a grain of salt too. All decoys will work, some people just can't get off a brand name for some reason.

There are dozens if not hundreds of topics on this here. Try searching and you'll have plenty to read.

Good luck.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I have 140 full bodies. I wanted to get alot of body positions. More body positions than just one brand could provide, so I have about %40 GHG, %40 Big Foot, and a few Higdon feeders, Flambue feeders, A couple Hard Core calling series (too damn fragile), And 6 FFD lookers. I like to mix it up.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I agree with Chris on this one. This is like asking which truck is the best? Ford, Chevy, Dodge, or Toyota??? You will end up with people stuck on name brands.

I run Bigfoots, but if money would allow it, I would seriously consider Drop Zone Elites or Dave Smith. running a mix like the poster above may be the ticket.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

GHG decoys with out a doubt, they look bar none better than the foots and they are cheaper.

Some will say that GHG decoys don't stand up to a lot of abuse, but if you just treat em right they will last for a long-long-long time.

GHG dekes are the way to go.


----------

